# Ferals down under



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

There was a special on Dingoes on Nat Geo Wild, that also featured other critters-like feral cats.

They've blended into the ecosystem, hunting wooded areas, where they're safe from big, panty, hungry dingoes! :lol:

Lots of feral animals are considered pests. Feral cattle are shot on sight.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

Lots of feral cats are shot on site too, mostly in farming areas. We have lots of problem introduced wildlife here, so do many places I suppose. 

Unfortunately there's not a great deal that can be done in the arid interior. Feral cat territories can be very large, so finding and dealing with them is tricky. We actually have a number of sanctuaries owned by a private company that have cat and fox proof fencing surrounding the entire area. And I'm not talking small sanctuaries either.

On another note, I'm very keen to see a wild dingo one day.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I let Robin romp outside. So far he hasn't been MUCH of a threat to the local wildlife :lol: He's a fair hunter, a great mouser! I don't know where I stand on the bird population issue...

I DO know that in the spring and summer, when there's a lot more critters running around, he's more prone to run off.

I just want him to get fresh air, and feel the grass under his feet!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

kwik edition: Robin's never killed anything outside.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

In studies done of cats, it shows they have a 2 mile territory radius!

As far as feral and socialized cats being a threat to the bird population, they are way down the list of being the result of declining bird population. In fact TNR people are a solution to the declining population because most TNR groups take in socialized abandoned cat they trap and vet and adopt them back out to indoor only homes!

Here is a good article on what the major threats to the bird population are. 

Alley Cat Allies


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks sharing this!!! And the linky. Alley Cat Allies? I might just sign aboard...


----------

